# Does anyone want a picture like this?



## Wallaby

I love it! Can you do something like that with this picture of Lacey? Do you think you could also touch her up a bit (I took this right in the middle of shedding last spring and I absolutely love it but she does look a little scruffy, haha). Do whatever you think will look the best. =D
I really love the way you wrote Mystique over and over again, maybe you could do that with Lacey?










Thanks! You're awesome!


----------



## southerncowgirl93

That is so pretty!!! I love her blue eye.  I haven't got a good pic of Atty on this computer.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Yes please!!
Denny pictures by alixisthebest - Photobucket


----------



## eventnwithwinston

Haha yay you learned how to do it! 
I'm going to work on the picture you gave me and we can compare  

Great job... its really cute!


----------



## CloudsMystique

eventnwithwinston said:


> Haha yay you learned how to do it!
> I'm going to work on the picture you gave me and we can compare
> 
> Great job... its really cute!




Thanks 





Here's Lacey:
http://i34.tinypic.com/2s1105v.jpg
http://i38.tinypic.com/ndkfur.jpg
http://i38.tinypic.com/9qljeq.jpg

I trimmed her legs, haha, and I whitened her a little in the colored one. Hope you like it!

I'll get started on yours now, JDI.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Here's Denny:
http://i35.tinypic.com/nbdpd.jpg
http://i33.tinypic.com/smx3bc.jpg


----------



## Wallaby

I can't see them... =( Do you think you could put them on photobucket or something, my dad has weird things blocked on our server. >.<


----------



## CloudsMystique

I don't have Photobucket... Can I email them to you?


----------



## Wallaby

That works too! =) I'll pm you my email.


----------



## VanillaBean

one For me?? her name is Sheena. could you make the backround black and white like the one of mistique?? THANKS!!


VB


----------



## JustDressageIt

CloudsMystique said:


> Here's Denny:
> http://i35.tinypic.com/nbdpd.jpg
> http://i33.tinypic.com/smx3bc.jpg


Wow, thank you so much!


----------



## jadeewood

i would love some done.

choose what eva photos you like. 
and do as many you like, just be creative
her name is apache and her competition name is 'A Missing Colour'
my names jade wood


----------



## jadeewood

sorry for got link. 
apache pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket


----------



## CloudsMystique

I'm working on yours, VB.


Jadee - Do you want it to say "Apache" in the background, like the other ones? Or what?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Here you go, VB:

http://i36.tinypic.com/6f2vzk.jpg
http://i36.tinypic.com/11vkxee.jpg
http://i38.tinypic.com/2ql7629.jpg


----------



## JustDressageIt

That is really really cool... does it take a long time to make? It looks painfully time-consuming...


----------



## CloudsMystique

JustDressageIt said:


> That is really really cool... does it take a long time to make? It looks painfully time-consuming...



No, not really. It's pretty monotonous, but it isn't hard to do and doesn't take THAT long.


----------



## NordicJuniper

http://www.horseforum.com/horses/photos/64dde9dfcb5b113b43e3e83aa3bb9bb3_full.jpg

One for me please? :]

His name is Junior.


----------



## VanillaBean

wow! thanks so much CM!!!!!! love them!!!

VB!


----------



## jadeewood

ermm, yeah please. you could write apache.

i really dont mind


----------



## JustDressageIt

I just want to thank you for the time and effort it took to put this together  thank you


----------



## CloudsMystique

JustDressageIt said:


> I just want to thank you for the time and effort it took to put this together  thank you


It's no problem at all : ]


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

I would love one of Dozer! Do whatever you think looks best! Here are some pics. Whatever one is easiest works for me! Hope there aren't too many pictures! Thanks in advance!


----------



## jadeewood

no pressure, just wondering when the edit of apache, my coloured would be on.

thanks jade


----------



## xDressagexQueenyx

Can you do one for me? I dont mind what you do, try something different if u want 

Peter Du Fort


----------



## Sunny06

Yes, yes. and yes.

Could you use the one on my Flickr album of me and Sunny? Were I'm wearing a blue T-shirt? And we are both facing the same direction?

Text: You're my better half.

Thanks


----------



## CloudsMystique

Sunny06 said:


> Yes, yes. and yes.
> 
> Could you use the one on my Flickr album of me and Sunny? Were I'm wearing a blue T-shirt? And we are both facing the same direction?
> 
> Text: You're my better half.
> 
> Thanks



Me and Sunny on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

That one?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Okay, sorry guys... I've been really busy the last couple of days. I will get yours done tomorrow hopefully.

Sunny... I'm waiting to hear from you before I start yours. I want to make sure it's the right picture : ]


----------



## eventerwannabe

Oh wow... O.O I LOVE them!! I hope you might have time to do one for me? 

Ill attach the photos:

[URL="http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/8/l_9909c2af0f664eeb9e13f1110172ef7e.jpg[/img"]http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/8/l_9909c2af0f664eeb9e13f1110172ef7e.jpg[COLOR=black][/img[/COLOR][/URL][COLOR=black]][/COLOR]

[img][URL]http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/107/l_3872eb8071e74ec59bba4abb82a6b80d.jpg[/URL][U][/img[/U][COLOR=black]][/COLOR]

[img][URL]http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/56/l_ec56fd06450244b2bb486e42b4648093.jpg[/URL][U][/img[/U][COLOR=black]][/COLOR]

[img][URL="http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/17/l_7e26d233807a48d799c4fd9722d0bc3c.jpg"]http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/17/l_7e26d233807a48d799c4fd9722d0bc3c.jpg[COLOR=#000000][/COLOR][/URL]

Use whatever one you would like, or you could even blend them 
Just surprise me?

His *new* barn and show names are Neo (that would me his barn name) and The Matrix Reloaded (that would be his show name).

Like I said, just surprise me, I _love_ surprises. 

Thank you!


----------



## eventerwannabe

Grr, stupid HF, I would fix that, but now it wont let me edit ):

Well, let me know if you cannot get to the pictures.


----------



## VanillaBean

could yo make me another please? Her name is Sheena





















thanks CM


----------



## CloudsMystique

Sure can...


Sorry guys - I'm really sick at the moment. I'll get to the edits as soon as possible.


----------



## Sunny06

CloudsMystique said:


> Me and Sunny on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> That one?


Yes, ma'am!


----------



## ogledrillrider02

His name is Ted (or Tedly) whichever you choose =]
Thank you!
I would just like the horse in color please


----------



## CloudsMystique

Okay, I have nine to do. I have them all saved on Picnik and ready to go. I'm going to do as many as I can tonight, and the rest tomorrow. So sorry for the wait! Like I said, I've been really sick. I've also been getting a lot more hours at work, so I've been busy there, and then I've been trying to fit school and the horses into my spare time, and blah blah blah....

Anyway, I'll get most of them done tonight : ]


----------



## Jillyann

If it wouldnt be too much trouble, could you make one for me? =)


----------



## CloudsMystique

Junior: http://i36.tinypic.com/fy1g0w.jpg


----------



## CloudsMystique

Jillyann said:


> If it wouldnt be too much trouble, could you make one for me? =)


Sure can : ]


----------



## CloudsMystique

Dozer: http://i35.tinypic.com/2dqj9s1.jpg


----------



## Jillyann

Here is Candy Cane!




























Thanks so much!!


----------



## Jillyann

Have you gotten to my pictures yet? =)


----------



## CloudsMystique

Candy Cane:

http://i37.tinypic.com/qo6rso.jpg
http://i37.tinypic.com/w7likp.jpg
http://i33.tinypic.com/iedue0.jpg



Sorry if you've been waiting for a while... I know that was out of order, but I didn't notice until after I was already started.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Apache...

http://i33.tinypic.com/1rccae.jpg
http://i33.tinypic.com/2hchqmp.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/35aln2e.jpg
http://i37.tinypic.com/33tqc7r.jpg
http://i36.tinypic.com/10e3t76.jpg



FYI - This is a PERFECT example of the type of picture I need to do this edit. There shouldn't be a lot of contrast in the background (ie, white snow with dark trees), and it shouldn't be cropped to closely to the subject. That way I have a lot of room to arrange the words how I want to. I can still do your edit if your picture isn't how I described, but it'll look a lot better if it looks more like this picture.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Sunny...

http://i35.tinypic.com/hs9vk1.jpg
http://i34.tinypic.com/2zebjme.jpg
http://i37.tinypic.com/1olueu.jpg



All I have left is Peter Du Fort, Sheena, Neo, and Tedly. I'll get those done tomorrow night, hopefully.


----------



## eventerwannabe

I posted some pictures, which didnt work, so I will repost them now (my post was back on page three).
His name is Bear and his show name is Polar Express. My name is Nerissa (if you wanted that, haha).

















































Sorry, I got a bit carried away, hehe. Dont feel pressured to do all of them, just do as many as you please! I cant wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## CloudsMystique

I got your pictures... You told me his name was Neo, haha.


----------



## eventerwannabe

Oh okay, not a problem I guess. I never saw a post with them, so I just guessed that you didnt get them and the img. weren't working for me, so...

Whatev, no biggy


----------



## CloudsMystique

Well, I haven't started it yet... So if you want me to put Bear instead of Neo, I can.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl

Is it too late to put in an order?


----------



## CloudsMystique

AussieDaisyGirl said:


> Is it too late to put in an order?


Nope... As long as you don't mind waiting a few days : ]


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl

I'm all about waiting lol.

Sligo's Secret aka CoCo 4 year old Thoroughbred (OTTB)


----------



## ogledrillrider02

Did you get mine done by chance?


----------



## Sunny06

Thanks for our's!


----------



## CloudsMystique

Okay, I'll get that done as soon as possible. Do you want it to say Sligo's Secret or CoCo?


----------



## CloudsMystique

ogledrillrider02 said:


> Did you get mine done by chance?


Not yet... I'll probably get it done tonight.




Sunny06 said:


> Thanks for our's!


You're welcome : ]


----------



## CloudsMystique

Peter Du Fort...

http://i35.tinypic.com/11rcch0.jpg
http://i38.tinypic.com/xljkms.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/6sgl00.jpg


----------



## Jillyann

OMG! I love mine! Thanks so much! What program do you use to make these?


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl

Either it doesn't matter. I leave creative licence to you.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Jillyann said:


> OMG! I love mine! Thanks so much! What program do you use to make these?


You're welcome : ]

I use Picnik. It's free, but you don't get to use all of the features unless you pay. It's only $25 a year, though.




AussieDaisyGirl said:


> Either it doesn't matter. I leave creative licence to you.


Okay, I'll use Sligo's Secret then. The longer the name, the easier it is for me, haha.


----------



## eventerwannabe

That would be awesome if you could put Bear.  So, so sorry for all of the confusion!


----------



## CloudsMystique

eventerwannabe said:


> That would be awesome if you could put Bear.  So, so sorry for all of the confusion!


No problem : ]


----------



## HorseGurl27

*Wow* that is such a great shot of you riding your horse bareback!


----------



## CloudsMystique

HorseGurl27 said:


> *Wow* that is such a great shot of you riding your horse bareback!



Who's picture are you talking about?


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

can you do mine? can you do two names? Like Ems Decision and Jasper?
and can you make everything black and white except the blue on jasper?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Bear...

http://i38.tinypic.com/ibw8d1.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/11j6k9x.jpg
http://i38.tinypic.com/2r4q2r7.jpg

I'm working on Sheena and Tedly now.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Sheena...

http://i37.tinypic.com/2dj6qnr.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/1znbyo7.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/razsrr.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/259ww7t.jpg
http://i36.tinypic.com/10dv70h.jpg



Now I just have to do Tedly, Sligo's Secret, and Jasper : ]


----------



## VanillaBean

thanks CM theyre awesome!


----------



## Jillyann

Ohh okay! I love Piknick! (sp?) And its really easy to use. I am just always skeptical about paying for it, because I think I will loose interest in editing, and it would become a waist of money. hah


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Oh whenever you can, could you do one of "Scout" with his name, any color is fine.









Also here is one of my filly "Halo" she is my new horse, I only have a hand full of decent pictures of her so I hope this one is okay. Thanks in advance. If you want you can play around with colors on this one, whatever would look best, with her name in the background.


----------



## eventerwannabe

YAYAYAYAY! I love them  Thank you so, so much.


----------



## mandik92

hello my name is mandi and i was wondering if you can do a picture for me. you can pic any picture out of my photo album. and your allowed to be as creative as you want ^_^
thank you 
xo


----------



## AbbieWalters

omg thats sooooo cool!!!! can you do this photo?? his name is Braidee.


Braidee Photo Gallery - Photo 6 of 7 by ?Abbie? - MySpace Photos

or

Braidee Photo Gallery - Photo 7 of 7 by ?Abbie? - MySpace Photos


----------



## CloudsMystique

Okay... Abbie and Mandi are going to be the last ones I do. Sorry, it just takes too much time and I'm really busy at the moment.


----------



## AbbieWalters

ok thank you sooooo much


----------



## Hunter

This is my baby boy Digger and Me on his back, my names Katie.









And as well.. His name is buck, Had to be put down last month..









Thanks!http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o5/Kathryn_ryman/IMG_1971.jpg


----------



## CloudsMystique

Hunter said:


> This is my baby boy Digger and Me on his back, my names Katie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as well.. His name is buck, Had to be put down last month..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o5/Kathryn_ryman/IMG_1971.jpg



I'm sorry, but I just stopped taking requests. I'll do Buck, though, because I feel sorry for you : [


----------



## Hunter

oh nvm..


----------



## Hunter

Thank you : ) I apprectiate it..


----------



## xDressagexQueenyx

aww thanx I love them


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Oh shoot, sorry, I am on page 7 but my image for Halo disappeared because I didn't think about it when I moved it into a seperate album in photobucket, grrr.... sorry about that, but here it is. The background is bleh, so I am hopeing her name over and over can kinda block it out, you can even make the background black and white if you want. Thank you so much, sorry again about the picture disappearing.


----------



## Jillyann

CloudsMystique said:


> Candy Cane:
> 
> http://i37.tinypic.com/qo6rso.jpg
> http://i37.tinypic.com/w7likp.jpg
> http://i33.tinypic.com/iedue0.jpg



I know it probably sounds weird, but i cant seem to save the pictures. IDK why? I click on the link, then right click on the picture and hit SAVE AS or whatever, and it saves it weird. Any ideas??:lol:


EDIT: Nevermind! I got it!


----------



## CloudsMystique

Okay, Mandi... I was going to use this one:

http://www.horseforum.com/members/11183/album/horses-i-ride-970/motion4-6384.jpg

Is his name Motion? Or do you want me to put your name?


----------



## CloudsMystique

APHA MOMMA said:


> Oh shoot, sorry, I am on page 7 but my image for Halo disappeared because I didn't think about it when I moved it into a seperate album in photobucket, grrr.... sorry about that, but here it is. The background is bleh, so I am hopeing her name over and over can kinda block it out, you can even make the background black and white if you want. Thank you so much, sorry again about the picture disappearing.



I can make the background black and white if you want, but with the horse being so light it will look like the whole picture is in black and white. I can also make the background a little more blurry, so you don't notice it as much.


----------



## APHA MOMMA

You can fiddle around with it and see which one works best. I definitely want her name Halo over and over in different fonts and sizes, so I don't know if that will help hide the background. Also is there anything you can do with the eyes, I tried the red eye program thing I have and it didn't work because they aren't really red as much as they are a glare, bleh. I totally can't wait to see Scout's and Halo's redone picture!! You do amazing work.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Tedly...

http://i34.tinypic.com/5zma0j.jpg
http://i34.tinypic.com/ct4b7.jpg
http://i33.tinypic.com/11b24g0.jpg

Sligo's Secret...

http://i33.tinypic.com/20kc1s6.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/10ojr69.jpg
http://i33.tinypic.com/24wrfkl.jpg


----------



## CloudsMystique

Jasper...

http://i35.tinypic.com/1z6s0vl.jpg
http://i36.tinypic.com/33ab1vs.jpg
http://i36.tinypic.com/2ywuyxi.jpg


----------



## ogledrillrider02

Thank you so much I love them! I have one question though, I have tried to do this but I can't get my fonts transparent, do you mind me asking what program you use?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Buck...

http://i34.tinypic.com/1r3m2f.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/a0jk46.jpg
http://i37.tinypic.com/jqp95i.jpg


----------



## CloudsMystique

ogledrillrider02 said:


> Thank you so much I love them! I have one question though, I have tried to do this but I can't get my fonts transparent, do you mind me asking what program you use?



I use Picnik : ]


----------



## CloudsMystique

I'm working on Scout and Halo now, then Braidee, and I'm waiting to hear back from Mandi.


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Awesome, I am truly excited and can't wait to see what you can do with their pictures.  Thanks sooo much!!


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl

Gorgeous!!! Thank you SO much!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## CloudsMystique

Here's Scout...

http://i37.tinypic.com/i4edqo.jpg
http://i37.tinypic.com/63ytfk.jpg
http://i36.tinypic.com/2gsl3y0.jpg
http://i36.tinypic.com/10rk208.jpg

I'm SO sorry for the delay. I've been extremely busy and I've also had very limited internet access for the past couple of weeks. I'll do Halo's next, then Braidee, and I'm still waiting to hear from Mandi before I do hers...


----------



## APHA MOMMA

OH my Oh my, I just LOVE them!!! Thank you so so so much!!! I really like how you changed the colors of Scout in them. Very very pretty. Thanks again!!  Now you got me excited to see Halos.


----------



## Angelhorsegirl

Can you possibly do Cody for me? He is going to be sold soon. :'(







_This is one of my friend's, Kayla riding my pony, Cody. He is a 14.3hh Buckskin Mustang Gelding! Isn't he gorgeous?_


----------



## CloudsMystique

Angelhorsegirl said:


> Can you possibly do Cody for me? He is going to be sold soon. :'(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This is one of my friend's, Kayla riding my pony, Cody. He is a 14.3hh Buckskin Mustang Gelding! Isn't he gorgeous?_


I'm sorry, but I've already said no to other people. It wouldn't be fair if I did yours...




Halo:
http://i33.tinypic.com/2wef18i.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/286tlae.jpg
http://i36.tinypic.com/xg9l3r.jpg
http://i34.tinypic.com/1052p2p.jpg


----------



## APHA MOMMA

Wow wow wow. Halo's turned out really really good. Actually, better than I expected!! I want to thank you so so much for taking the time out of your day editing these for me. It really means alot. Thanks again!!!


----------



## CloudsMystique

APHA MOMMA said:


> Wow wow wow. Halo's turned out really really good. Actually, better than I expected!! I want to thank you so so much for taking the time out of your day editing these for me. It really means alot. Thanks again!!!


You're welcome... I'm glad you like them : ]


----------



## CloudsMystique

Here's Braidee...

http://i37.tinypic.com/2ed6vdc.jpg
http://i38.tinypic.com/2my47id.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/20qdu2o.jpg
http://i37.tinypic.com/cozrd.jpg
http://i38.tinypic.com/2nuhwnd.jpg




Mandi - I'm going to use the picture of you jumping the black horse... I have it saved on my computer and everything, I'm just waiting to hear from you because I don't know what you want me to write on it.


----------

